# Droopy eyelids!!??



## jennyfee (Sep 28, 2008)

Can someone please help me? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I want to do my mom's make up but she has droopy eyelids, and i know that you can't do the make up the same way because its not as flattering... could anyone do like a face chart or something or a tut or simply some tips to help me??? I really want to do her make up but i can't mess it up or she won't let me do it again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ahaha just kidding
So if anyone can help? That would be awesome!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thx guys!!!


----------



## jennyfee (Oct 3, 2008)

anyone?? please???


----------



## MAC*kitty (Oct 5, 2008)

I'm not a makeup artist (disclaimer!) but the thing about droopy eyelids is that you need to "fake" the crease.  In other words, if you put a dark color in the actual crease area you will not be able to see it when she opens her eyes, so you need to bring that color up a little higher so that it will be visible when her eyes are open.  I hope that makes sense.


----------



## jennyfee (Oct 5, 2008)

^ thank you so much! That actually helps a lot... although if anyone has pictures or charts, i would love to see them as well
thx again! xxx


----------



## elektra513 (Oct 5, 2008)

Do you mean droopy lids (downturned) or deep-set?

For droopy lids, stop the eyeshadow just a little bit short of where the lashline ends...that will lift the eye. Also take care to make the eyeshadow shape go slightly upwards rather than follow the shape of the eye.


----------



## Esme (Oct 5, 2008)

Well, I am not a mua either, although I hope to be one soon, lol!
I am old and have a little crepey-ness on my upper eyelids, but I can hide it pretty well. One thing I have learned is to keep anything shiny or light colored OFF the puffy spots! Keep those areas in check with matte browns and greys. Depending on the lady's coloring, do a neutral eye in one of those colors. If she wants some drama, do it with eyelashes and liner, if she has enough lid showing for that.
I am able to rock the brighter colors and some sparkle still, but my puffiness comes and goes depending on my allergies and all, and I only have a little sag above my eyes, probably made worse with the pulling and tugging of putting my contacts in and out for years. I can do bright colors and all as long as I keep them away from the puffy areas. HTH.


----------



## lilbrunzel (Apr 20, 2009)

Jenny and others,

First post here, thought this would be a good spot to share a little tip for makeup artists.  I am a makeup artist in Hollywood and get a lot of referrals to do makeup for older women.  I do a lot of makeup for special occasions and a lot of these women have the same problem your mother speaks of - droopy eyelids.  There's a product out there called Eye Magic that I've been using and recommending to other makeup artists and older women who have the eyelid droop.  I actually keep a supply of the product around for this exact reason.  I kind of think of it as my little secret but I thought it might help you in this case, even though this question is really old (I hope you get this!).  I buy the product online at Eye Magic Eye Lift - Instant Fix for Droopy Eyelids, I dont think you can get it in stores.  Hope this helps!


----------



## ksaelee (Apr 21, 2009)

^^^that's just like double eyelid tape!!!  anyhow, can you even put makeup on top of the tape?   well, my coworker who is in her 50's uses a product called eyeliplex by Goodskin and it helps lift and firm the eye area making it less droopy and wrinkles less noticable...check that out at kohls.com!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Apr 21, 2009)

I'm still not sure if you mean hooded or just downturned but I like to extend the eyeshadow upwards to create a lifting effect. 
I also don't attempt to do strong creases.... maybe emphasize the outer V with a dark shadow, winging it slightly up and out.


----------

